# Growing Moss



## BillynJennifer (Nov 5, 2009)

This is my first post, as I have been lurking for a long time. I don't have any frogs yet, but am working on getting the terrarium together.

My question concerns how to grow moss. I know that you can take live moss, put it into a blender with buttermilk, and "paint" the mixture onto whatever you want the moss to grow on (outside). I wonder if I could do the same thing inside the terrarium with the pieces of wood that I am going to use inside the terrarium?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Not all "outside mosses" work in viv conditions, but you could give it a try.
The buttermilk method probably works, but be warned. I tried that in 08 and the tank still had a slight smell to it when I tore it down earlier this year.
Live moss, dried sphagnum and water should work just fine.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

For me it has been a matter of finding the right location in the viv with good lighting, I make a super mix with moss from various vendors, Folius mix, Josh's, some aquatic moss Christmas, Java, Flame, now I have some from NEHERP that I am going to add to my 75g build. I just mix with distilled water


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

instead of butter milk try light beer. read it also works. I read about the beer a while back. either way I think it smells but not as bad.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

The key with moss is it needs to stay moist/wet, most do not tolerate drying out at all, and you will not get a mossy covered look very quickly, especially if it is a big tank.

The shag moss that I sell comes back decently, not fantastic, but better than a lot. Nothing compares to the look of live sphagnum though which is just a waiting game. Java moss and any of the others like Christmas and Flame all look nice too, just take time, and only downside to those is if you have other plants, they can over time overgrow them and choke them out.


----------



## p.terribilis (Jan 19, 2009)

I liked java moss in my viv too, but you're right about it choking out other plants. Also, I found that they need a lot more water than regular moss.


----------



## wjesse (Jan 27, 2008)

If you use beer, don't use a brand you currently enjoy. Michelob is now ruined for me due to the putrid odor it created when I tried to "paint" blended pillow moss on my tank. Which, only worked in a tiny part of the viv- not nearly worth the time and stench for me to want to try it again.


----------



## BillynJennifer (Nov 5, 2009)

Hmmm. I don't really want a putrid smell coming from the tank, so I may not go that route at all. Thanks for all of the responses!


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

wjesse said:


> If you use beer, don't use a brand you currently enjoy. Michelob is now ruined for me due to the putrid odor it created when I tried to "paint" blended pillow moss on my tank. Which, only worked in a tiny part of the viv- not nearly worth the time and stench for me to want to try it again.


Well you're not really missing out on anything when it comes to Michelob.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I have used stale Guinness with good results. I didn't think the smell was that bad.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd recommend getting some from the forum sponsors. It's good stuff and I'm sure many people (including me) would vouch

New England Herpetoculture LLC - Moss


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

I second hypostatic. I put NEHerp's live moss on my work stuff and it's thriving.
I tried the slurry with yogurt, and the smell was horrible. I had to put it outside, and then I got worried about disinfecting the tank again, so I started over. I just stuck some of Josh's frogs sheet moss in the nooks of my rock mosiac. It's working, but I need to water it more.


----------



## BillynJennifer (Nov 5, 2009)

I think I would be much better off to buy moss instead of trying to take the short-cut with a blended mix to paint on things in the terrarium. I would probably have a much better chance with actual moss instead. Thanks everyone.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I tried buttermilk with moss in a tupperware, but I gave up because moss grows the same, even without this method that produces a lot of mold. Obviously moss for aquarium kept wet!


----------

